# XFCE or GNOME Desktop on FreeBSD



## bsaidus (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello.
I'm wondering if FreeBSD (7.x, 8.x, 9.x) distribution on DVD comes with any desktops (XFCE or GNOME or other Desktop or WindowManager.
thanks


----------



## vermaden (Jul 31, 2012)

Get PC-BSD which comes with LXDE/XFCE/GNOME2/KDE4, here: http://pcbsd.org


----------



## bsaidus (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks,
Yes I know PC-BSD but there is no 8.3 or 7.4 versions of PC-BSD


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2012)

It does not come with _any_ desktop. You have to install everything yourself.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 31, 2012)

Why do You need such old version for desktop, its pointless ...

If You still want such old version for desktop, then all these packages are available over the Internet by typing pkg_add -r xfce4 or pkg_add -r gnome2, no need to have them on DVD.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2012)

You don't want to install the stuff from the CD/DVD anyway. It's rather old now.


----------



## bsaidus (Jul 31, 2012)

All these I know.
My problem is that I have a very slow internet connection so installing Desktops with *pkg_add -r* is not real for me.
That's why I'm asking to get XFCE or Gnome on the same DVD as FreeBSD distro.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2012)

It's Gnome, not Gnom.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 31, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You don't want to install the stuff from the CD/DVD anyway. It's rather old now.



The packages created for any *-RELEASE are not updated anyway, so its not a valid point 

Both of them, packages on DVD and packages available via pkg_add -r are the same old.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2012)

That's why I would suggest using the -stable package tree.


----------



## bsaidus (Jul 31, 2012)

Guys! I'm asking I can find XFCE or Gnome Desktops in the ISO DVD image of FreeBSD (7.x, 8.x, 9.x) 
If yes then how can I install them.
Thank you.


----------



## izotov (Jul 31, 2012)

bsaidus said:
			
		

> Guys! I'm asking I can find XFCE or Gnome Desktops in the ISO DVD image of FreeBSD (7.x, 8.x, 9.x)
> If yes then how can I install them.
> Thank you.


Gnome is on the 8.3-RELEASE DVD for sure (I do not know about 7.4 or others, but you can look for it).
You might find the package under packages/All/gnome2-2.32.1_4.tbz on the DVD (the version must differ for other RELEASEs).
You might install it (considering your DVD drive is /dev/acd0):
`# mount -t cd9660 /dev/acd0 /mnt`
`# pkg_add /mnt/packages/All/gnome2-2.32.1_4.tbz`


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 31, 2012)

This may sound at first like a bad idea but it is very useful for people with rubbish connections (such as myself).

Get a large removable usb HD (> 40 gigs).

Go to a library, university or your mothers house and download the whole *-STABLE directory from the ftp (or closest mirror).

Since it is very hard to obtain a ports.tar.gz snapshot which is guarenteed to create packages to match the versions in your downloaded stable folder you might still want to go for the *-RELEASE packages instead.

Now you can install pretty much any application offline and if you do need a newer version, you can often get a newer version of a port and modify it very slightly to work with your respective ports collection. (in my case *-RELEASE) so all packages sync up to the ports collection provided on CD.

IMO dont bother with the DVD, it only has a relatively small amount of packages on it and most of those are for a desktop environment you don't even plan to use.


----------

